# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Preseljenje na novi server - VAZNO!!!!

## Mukica

Postovani korisnici

obavještavamo sve korisnike Rodinog foruma i portala kako smo u fazi preseljenja sadržaja na novi server.

Unaprijed se ispričavamo zbog mogućih zastoja u radu i neaktivnih linkova i molimo za malo strpljenja do konačnog preseljenja i uklanjanja eventualnih grešaka koje tom prilikom mogu nastati.

----------


## Poslid

Ja samo mogu rećida ovo 100% podržavam i nadam se da će nam se isplatiti 8) 
A do onda svečano obećajem da neću njurgati.

----------


## Mamaitata

Jupiiiii
Hocemo li nakon toga moci stavljati malo ostrije avatare i pokoji smajlic vise?

----------


## ivarica

ne

----------


## Mukica

mamaitata
ne vidmo stavrno kako bi ostriji avatari i smajlici pomogli da ovaj forum bude kvalitetniji sadrzajem

----------


## anek

> mamaitata
> ne vidmo stavrno kako bi ostriji avatari i smajlici pomogli da ovaj forum bude kvalitetniji sadrzajem


ma kuzim, ali to su sitnice koje ljude vesele   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mamaitata
> ne vidmo stavrno kako bi ostriji avatari i smajlici pomogli da ovaj forum bude kvalitetniji sadrzajem
> 
> 
> ma kuzim, *ali to su sitnice koje ljude vesele *


....a i mene...  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

hće li se moć stavit avatar kao ovaj iz mog potpisa?

----------


## lidac2004

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mamaitata
> ne vidmo stavrno kako bi ostriji avatari i smajlici pomogli da ovaj forum bude kvalitetniji sadrzajem
> 
> 
> ma kuzim, ali to su sitnice koje ljude vesele


bas tako.
kaj to znaci, da i dalje avatara nema ili da ce biti ovakvi mutni kao i sada?

----------


## anchie76

I dalje nece moci gif slicice u avatare.  Pravila koristenja foruma se NE mijenjaju.

A ovo sto se avatari uopce ne mogu uploadati na zalost nema veze s pravilima foruma, nego s problemom koji nikako da rijesimo, ali se nadamo uskoro.

----------


## Mamaitata

> mamaitata
> ne vidmo stavrno kako bi ostriji avatari i smajlici pomogli da ovaj forum bude kvalitetniji sadrzajem


Ma daaaaaj......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Irena001

A jeste oštri sa tim pravilima. Meni je forum nekako previše prazan bez avatara. :/

----------


## Mukica

Irena bok, dobrodosla

ma mogu avatari, vis da neke cure imaju
al trenutno nam nekaj ne stima sa skriptom pa se neki avatari ne vide (gle moj) ili se uopce ne daju postaviti

normalno da cemo imat avatare - ko i do sad

----------


## Irena001

> Irena bok, dobrodosla
> 
> ma mogu avatari, vis da neke cure imaju
> al trenutno nam nekaj ne stima sa skriptom pa se neki avatari ne vide (gle moj) ili se uopce ne daju postaviti
> 
> normalno da cemo imat avatare - ko i do sad


Hvala na dobrodošlici i na odgovoru   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

pravila nisu tu zbog treniranja strogoce nego su nuznost zbog kolicine memorije koju trosimo. jucer ujutro opet su forumi i portal bili nedostupni zbog prekoracenja limita. nije stvar samo u ovom forumu, nego u radu udruge koji ne smije patiti zbog tog.

i ja ti zelim dobrodoslicu, a mojem oku nije pobjegao smajli u signatureu, molim da ga maknes.   :Kiss:

----------


## TIGY

> Postovani korisnici
> 
> obavještavamo sve korisnike Rodinog foruma i portala kako smo u fazi preseljenja sadržaja na novi server.
> 
> Unaprijed se ispričavamo zbog mogućih zastoja u radu i neaktivnih linkova i molimo za malo strpljenja do konačnog preseljenja i uklanjanja eventualnih grešaka koje tom prilikom mogu nastati.


Aha, tu si dakle,
a ja mislila da mene zeza komp i stalno mi javlja:



> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /rodaphpBB2/posting.php on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Već sam ga dvaput skenirala misleći da ga je virus napao ...   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

Podizem cisto zato da vas sve skupa podsjetim da je preseljenje u tijeku i da vas zamolim za strpljenje ukoliko portal i forumi nece sporadicno biti dostupni...

Sve je pod kontrolom   :Wink:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Već sam ga dvaput skenirala misleći da ga je virus napao ...


Off topic, ali please reci kako se to radi?
Čula sam za skeniranje, izgleda da imam viruse, a ne znam kako to riješiti.
Ali molim te objasni onako kako bi objašnjavala petogodišnjem djetetu.

----------

